# BGEN (ret'd) John Litt, 1939-2020



## The Bread Guy (6 Dec 2020)

I age myself when I can say I was a young NCO when this guy was the Prairie Militia Area commander out of Thunder Bay.  R.I.P.


> It is with profound sadness that the family of Brigadier General (Ret'd) John Litt announces his passing on Saturday, November 28, 2020 at the age of 81, due to contracting Covid-19.
> 
> A proud lifelong resident of Thunder Bay, John was born in Fort William in 1939, the second of three boys to Michael and Mary Litt. He always spoke fondly of his childhood years in the East End and of his memories growing up in such a diverse multicultural neighbourhood.
> 
> ...


----------



## FJAG (6 Dec 2020)

I got to know John when I was the DLA for Manitoba Militia District. A good guy. 

End of Mission, John. Stand Easy

 :cdnsalute:


----------

